# TransCare ambulance fire in Kew Gardens, NY



## NepoZnati (Jan 25, 2011)

December 27, 2010.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xztL3wvTqgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NepoZnati (Jan 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFJbpvBN0I[/YOUTUBE]

(mind those moronic comments in the background)


----------



## Martyn (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV9yx247Ozo&feature=channel


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 27, 2011)

There have to be less expensive ways of EMT's keeping warm in the snowy conditions, surely?


----------

